# KangerTech Sub Tank



## Rob Fisher

Things are getting really interesting!

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh wow!

Commercial or rba coil... Awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Things are definitely getting interesting. It looks quite sexy too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

With the way things are going, one should probably avoid mods that can't handle subohm though.

The SVD2 and MVP3 best be able to handle low ohm coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

WOW these ous are not playing
Nice find @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Mmphh. I hope they do the sub-ohm range up to 0.7 or 


r0gue z0mbie said:


> With the way things are going, one should probably avoid mods that can't handle subohm though.
> 
> The SVD2 and MVP3 best be able to handle low ohm coils



The SVD 2 can handle 0.5, but only up to 18W (with 3V) as there is 6Amp cutoff. The MVP3 is rumoured to be at least 30W so should be able to get the full potential of 0.5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

That is a beauty. Yeah had a skype chat with my agent early hours of this morning and things are really getting interesting in China. The trend seems to be moving away from clones and they are starting to work on a range of original new mods. Even going as far as using Evolve chips instead of the Yihi chip. It's getting exciting

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Kangatech is coming to the party. Not only a good looking tank but on paper it looks like a good working tank too. Can't wait to see some real reviews on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

huffnpuff said:


> Mmphh. I hope they do the sub-ohm range up to 0.7 or
> 
> 
> The SVD 2 can handle 0.5, but only up to 18W (with 3V) as there is 6Amp cutoff. The MVP3 is rumoured to be at least 30W so should be able to get the full potential of 0.5.



Oh okay, thanks.
Both would be fine for me then.



Sir Vape said:


> That is a beauty. Yeah had a skype chat with my agent early hours of this morning and things are really getting interesting in China. The trend seems to be moving away from clones and they are starting to work on a range of original new mods. Even going as far as using Evolve chips instead of the Yihi chip. It's getting exciting



Interesting. For peace of mind if anything, I still prefer the term 'original'.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## BigAnt

New coils for my Mega's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher 

Thank heavens for competition

Now we need a great side by side comparison between this Kanger sub ohmer and the Aspire sub ohmer...
Love the way both have a patent on their coils...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

That is one sexy looking tank.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear

Wow, this is one good looking tank and the fact that you can now use commercial and re-build in one tank.

The evolution of e-cig tech is speeding up, where is it going to take us, and the Chinese are moving fast on this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BigAnt

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher
> Love the way both have a patent on their coils...



Patents in China are a merely a suggestion or rather an incentive to copy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

I will definitely get myself one of these when they're available


----------



## hands

i love this idea of a 0.5ohm commercial coil and a rebuildable option.


----------



## Noddy

So whichever vendor gets this, put my name down for one!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

this does indeed look interesting. the option of building your own coils really, kills the Atlantis I think, because that'll attract a lot of guys who're currently using kayfuns, russians, etc...


----------



## Rob Fisher

The race is on for the vendors! Whomever gets them first wins and sells out in a flash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jan

definitely interested


----------



## JakesSA

Only problem at this point is the price of the coils ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

JakesSA said:


> Only problem at this point is the price of the coils ...



Oh I'd hate to know what they're going to cost.

But at least you can build your own in between using the commercial ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This looks amazing!!! Have already enquired

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ollie

Put me down on the list.....


----------



## HPBotha

​
not a 'live' preview --- just allot of waffle but enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka

These are going to blow everything else out of the water! Depending on price and tank capacity...


----------



## phanatik

I would love to try the coils in my Mega...
I also like the fact that it's backwards compatible with the older coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## andro

Any idea who will bring them in ?


----------



## rogue zombie

andro said:


> Any idea who will bring them in ?


VapeCartel and eCiggies are bringing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid

Noddy said:


> So whichever vendor gets this, put my name down for one!



I second that, Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## Dubz

First review...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

Man ohh man what a machine, I have to have this! The ability to build your own coils or use premade coils is an absolute winner in my books...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

Some specs have been released and i'm sure lots of you would love to know what they are - as I did

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid

Dubz said:


> Some specs have been released and i'm sure lots of you would love to know what they are - as I did


Awesome!
6ml  wow. 
Is there any indication of when this will be available?


----------



## BhavZ

25mm diameter imho is gonna put off a few people from buying this atty

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dubz

I read on the net on myepack from UK. They say December. I can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Just got to wait for the side by side comparison and specs of the Atlantis.


----------



## Noddy

Damn, 25mm! How big is the aspire atlantis?
I dont like big tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Aspire Atlantis is 22mm but only 2ml juice capacity also not rebuildable. The size of this thing is worrying me too


----------



## Noddy

Damn, aerotank v2 is bordering on too big - size and capacity - for my liking.


----------



## ashTZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## WHeunis

25mm?

I hope thats a lie...
I was really hoping for a flushfit on my Evic S...


----------



## Dubz

I'm hoping they will release a "mini" version perhaps. 25mm is really starting to seem HUGE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigAnt

I am still loving this atty and the concept of factory coil or custom.
Kangertech hurry up with the ceramic coils for the dozen kanger tanks lying around.


----------



## BumbleBee

My maraxus needs a 25mm atty, and I think it might just work on the V3 flip too


----------



## Dubz

Apparently the official release version. Coils have been changed - improved airflow and they have added a beauty ring (base plate) which converts the tank from 25mm to 22mm which doesn't add much length to the tank... can't wait for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

... Aspire Atlantis ftw.


----------



## Dubz

Thumbs up for the Subtank from PBusardo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Man thats perdy... 

No Arthster 

Must get... Tank... NO

No Arthste. you have other things to get.

Must get... Ta...

NO...

YES!!!

NO

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

"The internal struggle"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Dubz said:


> I'm hoping they will release a "mini" version perhaps. 25mm is really starting to seem HUGE



Yip, I like discreet. 25mm sounds huge.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pauly Meatballs on the Sub Tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs on the Sub Tank.



Thanks for this @Rob Fisher 

Really looking forward to the sub tank. Now to figure out what device I'm going to run it on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for this @Rob Fisher
> 
> Really looking forward to the sub tank. Now to figure out what device I'm going to run it on!



Something BIG... unless you dont mind overhang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Oliver Barry said:


> Something BIG... unless you dont mind overhang


I'm not too phased about the overhang 

@Rob Fisher on the other hand would need lots of pills to deal with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not too phased about the overhang
> 
> @Rob Fisher on the other hand would need lots of pills to deal with it



Cloupor Mini?

Its going for a steal in my opinion!


----------



## Yiannaki

Oliver Barry said:


> Cloupor Mini?
> 
> Its going for a steal in my opinion!


It's under consideration 

Owning 3 reos has made me miss out on all these VW devices and I'm carefully mapping out what I need from this regulated device. 

Being a regulated device nooby, this process is taking a long time  

Just when I think I've found the one I want, I suddenly get confused again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> It's under consideration
> 
> Owning 3 reos has made me miss out on all these VW devices and I'm carefully mapping out what I need from this regulated device.
> 
> Being a regulated device nooby, this process is taking a long time
> 
> Just when I think I've found the one I want, I suddenly get confused again!



LOL... I think that's the general case with all vapers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

This is a great concept, I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs on the Sub Tank.




Once again @Rob Fisher - i really like the way Pauly Meatballs does these slideshows
So classy and so simple - yet he touches on the most important things
Less is more

Subtank looks amazing. Now just need to find a winning box to power it - and other things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

U know, Everyone seems hyped up on the SubTank... Am I the only one that is not? Too big, too many parts, not enough air flow, sub par coils... Hmmm, I'd rather just buy the Atlantis and the Billow! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

@Oliver Barry I think we are both thinking of the airo tank turbo, which uses two of the protank 3 coils. I think with the Subtank you can actually build your own coils by switching to a RDA base that looks simular to the Kayfun and the Lemo. As far as I know (Sorry I havnt watched a review on this one yet) You do lose like a ml when switching to the RDA deck.


----------



## Silver

Perhaps they tried too hard to please everyone with the Subtank
But the truth is I will never know unless I try it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> U know, Everyone seems hyped up on the SubTank... Am I the only one that is not? Too big, too many parts, not enough air flow, sub par coils... Hmmm, I'd rather just buy the Atlantis and the Billow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



The reason I'm excited about the SubTank is....I'd use it as an RTA 99% of the time, but when I go out, instead of having to drag all my coil building kit along with me, I can just take the coil base and a spare coil...then if something happens to my RBA coil I can just switch it out


----------



## Arthster

I do need to say it though, I use to be a massive protank fan, until the Nautilus. I agree with @Oliver Barry that Kanger build really nice tanks, but the airflow and the coils are a little bit of a concern.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I do need to say it though, I use to be a massive protank fan, until the Nautilus. I agree with @Oliver Barry that Kanger build really nice tanks, but the airflow and the coils are a little bit of a concern.



I have to agree, the v2 dual kanger coils were quite a letdown to me. Hope these new ones do better. I have seen some indication though that they may be quite a bit easier to rebuild than the Atlantis coils - that would go a long way in my book. They don't have to work out of the box if I can easily rebuild them 

Obviously then this will be a bit more of a "tinkerer's tank" - but I'm okay with that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yeah for sure. I shake to much to even attempt rebuilding the Kanger coils. I've tried and it ended badly. Though if you have the time and want to try it. I was planning on doing a horizontal coil like the Nautilus coils on the kanger coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> @Oliver Barry I think we are both thinking of the airo tank turbo, which uses two of the protank 3 coils. I think with the Subtank you can actually build your own coils by switching to a RDA base that looks simular to the Kayfun and the Lemo. As far as I know (Sorry I havnt watched a review on this one yet) You do lose like a ml when switching to the RDA deck.




Art... I have watched plenty reviews, and I am certainly not talking about the Kanger Aerotank Turbo. I am talking about the SubTank. I think that they just went overboard with this tank like @Silver said in a previous post. @free3dom, if you are going to use it as an RTA 99999% of the time, what is the point? We all love new gear, so what says that you won't get something to replace the "Manufacturers coil"? Just my point of view. I do appreciate that they have gone the extra mile with this tank, but, Kanger RTA? Really? Not something that tickles my fancy! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> Art... I have watched plenty reviews, and I am certainly not talking about the Kanger Aerotank Turbo. I am talking about the SubTank. I think that they just went overboard with this tank like @Silver said in a previous post. @free3dom, if you are going to use it as an RTA 99999% of the time, what is the point? We all love new gear, so what says that you won't get something to replace the "Manufacturers coil"? Just my point of view. I do appreciate that they have gone the extra mile with this tank, but, Kanger RTA? Really? Not something that tickles my fancy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



I see your point. Yeah without the kanger coil you might as well stick to the kayfun or the Lemo. Only upside then is a little more juice on the tank.

Edit

I am still very keen on the Kayfun 4... is so purdy.


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Art... I have watched plenty reviews, and I am certainly not talking about the Kanger Aerotank Turbo. I am talking about the SubTank. I think that they just went overboard with this tank like @Silver said in a previous post. @free3dom, if you are going to use it as an RTA 99999% of the time, what is the point? We all love new gear, so what says that you won't get something to replace the "Manufacturers coil"? Just my point of view. I do appreciate that they have gone the extra mile with this tank, but, Kanger RTA? Really? Not something that tickles my fancy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



The point to me is the fact that I can leave the house without a big bulky bag of rebuilding tools..just the coil base + coil in case something goes wrong with my build while I'm out 

It's a convenience thing to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

I'm just a gear *****, and I don't see the point of have a "1 tank for all" set-up! If I leave the house, I never leave with 1 tank and mod set up. I take 3! But that's just me and how I roll. Must have different flavors all the time! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> The point to me is the fact that I can leave the house without a big bulky bag of rebuilding tools..just the coil base + coil in case something goes wrong with my build while I'm out
> 
> It's a convenience thing to me



I see your point to. that also makes sense. Suppose it comes down to convenience. 

For now I am not to worried about dragging coil building kit with me. and I always have a spare coil for the tanks that I have in the car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> I'm just a gear *****, and I don't see the point of have a "1 tank for all" set-up! If I leave the house, I never leave with 1 tank and mod set up. I take 3! But that's just me and how I roll. Must have different flavors all the time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



I do too most of the time...but there are times when it is just not convenient to carry around a bunch of devices and I'd leave the "spares" in the car - for just in case.

I'm a bit of a sucker for an RTA and so the SubTank also really really really appeals to my inner vape geek 

EDIT: This is definitely not a tank for everyone and I think RTA fans is exactly the market Kanger is going for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> I do too most of the time...but there are times when it is just not convenient to carry around a bunch of devices and I'd leave the "spares" in the car - for just in case.
> 
> I'm a bit of a sucker for an RTA and so the SubTank also really really really appeals to my inner vape geek
> 
> EDIT: This is definitely not a tank for everyone and I think RTA fans is exactly the market Kanger is going for



Aspire Atlantis and Billow/Lemo FTW!!! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Aspire Atlantis and Billow/Lemo FTW!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



I have (and will have) those too (except the Atlantis)


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> I have (and will have) those too (except the Atlantis)



Do yourself a favor and get an Atlantis Tank bro... It really is something special! I love mine so much, I want another! Lol


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Do yourself a favor and get an Atlantis Tank bro... It really is something special! I love mine so much, I want another! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



I'd buy it...but only once they release one with a larger tank 

I hate filling...and apparently this one drinks like a fish...so I'll wait for Atlantis XXL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> I'd buy it...but only once they release one with a larger tank
> 
> I hate filling...and apparently this one drinks like a fish...so I'll wait for Atlantis XXL



Haha... I fill mine once an hour on a good day! But it's not an ADV, so I don't mind at all! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Haha... I fill mine once an hour on a good day! But it's not an ADV, so I don't mind at all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



Sheessh...that's what I've been hearing...then she's not for me until she "grows up a bit"


----------



## BumbleBee

I think the whole point of the SubTank is to be a crossover for inexperienced coil builders switching from starter kits etc. to more advanced hardware. I think the idea kangertech has is for beginners to start off with the stock coils and get into rebuilding later when they are more comfortable with the hardware. From this point of view I think they have a real winner with this one. I don't think they really had the advanced user in mind for the SubTank, but it does appeal to me, I'd get one purely for its asthetic value, it's a reall looker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I think the whole point of the SubTank is to be a crossover for inexperienced coil builders switching from starter kits etc. to more advanced hardware. I think the idea kangertech has is for beginners to start off with the stock coils and get into rebuilding later when they are more comfortable with the hardware. From this point of view I think they have a real winner with this one. I don't think they really had the advanced user in mind for the SubTank, but it does appeal to me, I'd get one purely for its asthetic value, it's a reall looker



Hadn't even thought of it from that point of view...makes a great deal of sense 

I also think it's a beauty...the red just makes it look sexy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Good point @BumbleBee, but, meh, pass! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> I think the whole point of the SubTank is to be a crossover for inexperienced coil builders switching from starter kits etc. to more advanced hardware. I think the idea kangertech has is for beginners to start off with the stock coils and get into rebuilding later when they are more comfortable with the hardware. From this point of view I think they have a real winner with this one. I don't think they really had the advanced user in mind for the SubTank, but it does appeal to me, I'd get one purely for its asthetic value, it's a reall looker



This is exactly where I am putting it as well.
If somebody new to vaping wants affordable (also authentic!) kit that will work out of the box to start with, but that they do have an interest in rebuilding later... This tank is probably going to be my Nr.1 go-to recommendation in those cases.

For someone who absolutely under no circumstances shows an interest in rebuilding, but still wants the phatcloud production, then yes - in that case Atlantis is a better fit.

We gotta always remember @Oliver Barry - new vapers do not WANT to even BEGIN thinking or explaining to their wives that this new thing will completely wreck their wallets within a month or two.
And for one device to cover two very big markets as seamlessly as the Subtank does... that is true progression in the marketplace.

That said, my biggest gripe with the Subtank remains the oddball size.
Any new vapers seeking advice is SOL if they insist on a tube mod...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Another very interesting view @WHeunis. I like how polarized the opinions are on this device 

It really is a great starter tank for those that you just know will eventually get into rebuilding. The oddball size I think was a necessity to give it a larger tank so that, unlike the atlantis, you can get some use out of those 0.5 coils without refilling every hour - I just wish someone make a device specifically for the Subtank


----------



## PeterHarris

I had a look at this tank today and had some toots on it and let me tell you, if I was not a single device type of guy, I would buy this in a heartbeat. 
The factory coil puts out some serious flavour and clouds the rba section is very similar to a kayfun, only smaller. The only possible issue I see is the wicking holes on the rba is small but like I said it's just my thoughts.


----------



## Wesley

I got the Subtank today and... wow! What a beautifully crafted bit of steel and the vapour and flavour production is breathtaking.

It is a bit on the big side but I think it looks awesome on my IPV2 with the beauty ring.

The 0.5ohm coil is working great so far on my IPV2 anywhere from 12 to 30 watts. I haven't yet tried the 1.2ohm coil and going to enjoy this and my tank collection a bit longer before I get into the RBA. The RBA section comes with a built-in coil which looks well done (not that I know much about this) and Kanger gives you some organic cotton to get started, I will give the built-in coil a go this weekend.

I tried the Atlantis last week and I would say the flavour is more intense on the Subtank but the Atlantis seems to chuck more vapour. Also, the drip tip on the Subtank seems to get hot quicker than the Atlantis' which makes taking long lung hits at 30 watts a bit painful.

All in all I am absolutely loving this beast!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow this is a different tank... first it looks silly on a 22mm tube mod and I most certainly need to have a serious look at the Sigelei 100W box mod. I have only so far used the ,5Ω coil and I made the mistake of putting in my standard Tropical Ice and it was like being kicked in the face... same story with the Atlantis and I now have a special juice which I use for these ,5Ω beasts.

I need to try some of the milder juices in it that I have almost written off because I think this set up is made for the milder type juices.

The Atlantis tank looks perfect on the 22mm tube mods but as good as the Atlantis is (apart from the spitting that I'm getting quite a lot now) I think the flavour of the Sub Tank is marginally better and I can't wait to try standard Tropical Ice with the 1,2Ω coil that it comes with and the standard dual rebuildable coil that it also comes with.

It's still early days and I will give my feedback when I've used all of the coils and options of the tank but it's a real quality device and I think this will surpass the popularity of the Atlantis. I took it on my travels today and no leaking at all.

This is another game changer tank... Kanger have really produced a winner here!

More in a couple of days... I have only tested it on mech mods and it will interesting to see how we go on one of the regulated box mods....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow this is a different tank... first it looks silly on a 22mm tube mod and I most certainly need to have a serious look at the Sigelei 100W box mod. I have only so far used the ,5Ω coil and I made the mistake of putting in my standard Tropical Ice and it was like being kicked in the face... same story with the Atlantis and I now have a special juice which I use for these ,5Ω beasts.
> 
> I need to try some of the milder juices in it that I have almost written off because I think this set up is made for the milder type juices.
> 
> The Atlantis tank looks perfect on the 22mm tube mods but as good as the Atlantis is (apart from the spitting that I'm getting quite a lot now) I think the flavour of the Sub Tank is marginally better and I can't wait to try standard Tropical Ice with the 1,2Ω coil that it comes with and the standard dual rebuildable coil that it also comes with.
> 
> It's still early days and I will give my feedback when I've used all of the coils and options of the tank but it's a real quality device and I think this will surpass the popularity of the Atlantis. I took it on my travels today and no leaking at all.
> 
> This is another game changer tank... Kanger have really produced a winner here!
> 
> More in a couple of days... I have only tested it on mech mods and it will interesting to see how we go on one of the regulated box mods....
> 
> View attachment 18816
> View attachment 18817



Dunno hey, that overhang is killing me, might have to have another beer now.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Dunno hey, that overhang is killing me, might have to have another beer now.


Lol! That's how we all felt about the Odin when it first released


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! That's how we all felt about the Odin when it first released



No such problems with the nuppin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Dunno hey, that overhang is killing me, might have to have another beer now.



Huge! And that's why I'm looking at some box mods... 

That was a really doff move on their part!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! That's how we all felt about the Odin when it first released



That's how some of us STILL feel about that junk of metal overlapping on REO's!


----------



## 360twin

Nice to read your opinion on the Subtank @Rob Fisher I must admit that I haven't used any of my Kanger tanks since getting a Nautilus with BVC coils, and then shortly afterwards the Atlantis. You didn't mention the air-flow - is it as adjustable as the Atlantis?

The 10 second cut-out on my SVD means I don't quite get a lung-full with the Nautilus wide open, but I'm reluctant to drill out the coil and expose the Chinese Brass (supposedly high in Lead content).

Sounds like Kanger's new coils are an improvement on the last lot - I preferred the older dual coils as they seemed to work better, although they also needed re-wicking with Cotton to perform properly.

Be aware that the Subtank won't fit box mods like mine or the Hana with a 23mm recess. Using one on a BT50 as shown in the video means tightening the tank against the Aluminium painted surface, not the 510 connection, which will most likely damage it after one use  A 23mm Lemo _just_ fits, but needs care when mounting to avoid scratching the paint.

Others have said it; the size appears to have been a poor design decision, but probably necessitated by the RTA feature. It would be nice if manufacturers stuck to 'normal' sizes for better compatibility.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think this was mentioned before, the SubTank was designed to be backwards compatible with the older Kangertech dual coils, can someone confirm? Would love some feedback on how it vapes with the standard dual coils compared to other tanks like the mPT3, EMOW, aerotanks etc.


----------



## Wesley

@BumbleBee, the new coils are not backwards compatible. This was the plan initially but appears they have since changed the design.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wesley said:


> @BumbleBee, the new coils are not backwards compatible. This was the plan initially but appears they have since changed the design.


I did some quick googling, word on the street is that the OCC coils might work in some of the bigger Kangertech tanks but not the mini tanks like the mPT3. This isn't a big issue for me, what peaked my interest though was that the SubTank itself is designed to use older Kangertech coils, like these......


----------



## JakesSA

It may take a while to get through that tank with one of the old coils ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, looks like rewicking the OCC coils is easy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

JakesSA said:


> It may take a while to get through that tank with one of the old coils ...


Yeah, I don't think the old dual coils are ideal for this tank but might just work well in a pinch. I think the more experienced vapers might think this is silly but this is a very useful option for vapers moving up from the older Kangertech tanks, definite plus point for noobs that may have a few extra coils or for guys who will have a hard time finding the new OCC coils.


----------



## TylerD

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204587688425796&set=p.10204587688425796&type=1
22mm Subtank coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

